

Larger smartphone screens lead to increased Web usage, but only over WiFi - exap
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/03/26/size-matters-for-every-square-inch-of-screen-75mb-of-cellular-data-is-consumed-each-month/

======
cleis
Full report that this article is based on here -
<http://opensignal.com/reports/data-usage-by-screen-size/>

